# what do I need for rs4 conversion ?



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey everybody:
I have questions concerning RS4 conversion with K04's turbos. I understand that in order to effectively get all the power from the k04's turbos you need rs4 injectors, rs4 maf, rs4 "y" pipe, rs4 air box, and associated piping. I already have giac chipped ecu for the k-03's. Will the K04's run in the k03 software okay? Will it need to be reflashed for this application? Does the ecu need to be reflashed in order the the Rs4 maf to be read accordlingly? 
Just so you know I have a 2001.5 s4 chipped- getting ready for k04 to be installed. If anybody has answers to the questions it would be greatly appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: what do I need for rs4 conversion ? (temagnus2004)*

bump


----------



## xKETCHuPx (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: what do I need for rs4 conversion ? (temagnus2004)*

AWETuning.com GIAC has to be changed to Ko4 application which is only sold thru AWE if u want to stay GIAC with the Ko4's and there stuff comes with everything you need regardless.... best way to go!!


----------

